# Solved: Kernel Data Inpage Error



## silviu00

I have exactly the same problem like this guy: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/456612-solved-kernel-data-inpage-error-9.html
but his solution seems not to work for me...

I have several things to add.

I get that Kernel Data Inpage Error each time I try to access parts of my HDD that seems to be corrupted or something.

ie. if I let the antivirus scan my PC I will get a blue screen when it scans some folders/files
if I access some of my images or the folders containing that images I get a blue screen with the same error 
if I let winamp on random and I have the bad luck to play a mp3 that seems to be corrupted I get the same blue screen
of I press the "add Folder" buton in winamp my PC freezes and I get the same error

I have several folders with hundreds of files that I can not access because of this problem

This thing it's really annoying and I can not find any solution. I tried Disk Defragmenter from Win 7 but it took less then 5 min to tell me that I have 0% fragmented and finish the process. (scheduled defragmentation is turned - on once a week)

I would be very thankful for any advice that can help me solve this problem.


----------



## Megabite

Try this click *Start*>>*Run *type *cmd *click *Ok*.

In the Command Prompt type *chkdsk /r* click *Enter* Note there is a space between chkdsk and /r

You will be asked if you want a check disk to run on next startup click *Y *and then press *Enter*

Restart your PC

It will run in 5 sections please do not interrupt it let it finish.

But the files maybe corrupt and unrecoverable


----------



## silviu00

Thanks for the fast reply!
I just did that but it only worked for C: following your instructions.

I'm doing now the same thing for partition D: and it seems it doesn't require a restart, just a dismount but it's taking much more time. It started about half an hour ago and it's still at 2%. I got 5 errors for different segments: File record segment 38203 is unreadable.


----------



## Megabite

Understood....let it run...it may take some time...hopefully it will be able to fix some of the errors.....but like I said they maybe unrecoverable......I had a similar problem...so I transferred the data that was good to another location and format the drive and put the data back on .........worked fine then


----------



## silviu00

Wow!! I can not believe this!! it's finally over!!!!! the problem is solved!! THANKS THANKS THANKS!!!!:up::up::up::up::up:
( All the files that were generating problems were deleted or recovered and I can now safely access all the data from my pc without the fear of a blue screen and without formatting my drive )


----------



## Megabite

Glad it worked....you can mark your thread Solved by clicking on the Thread tools at the top


----------



## piscen21

Hello, I m for the first time using any such forum, so don't know whether its right way to initiate..Well i m also facing Windows XP blue screen errors but the catch is that each time the BSOD error occurs, the error code is not exactly same so can't figure out some specific hardware.
Within last 1 month or so, i am forced to change almost 4 Harddisks (all SATA SEAGATE and WDM) due to the same BAD Sector error as in the window xp event log, it shows the HardDisk has a BAD Block, (under disk catagory). There have been atpi related errors (such as paging operation failed due to timeout) also each time.

I have run the Memory test s/w to ensure that the RAM is fine. 
With my last new hard disk, very first i checked it for any existing bad sector then i proceeded with WinXP installation, but after runing fine for almost 4-5 hours, it again showed BlueScreenOfDeath (with KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR and the associated file is portcls.sys) and now the event log clearly shows that the hard disk has developed Bad Sectors.

Kindly help me out to find, what is the cause of this BAD Sector development with multiple new hard disks. I have seen maximum CPU temperature going up to 56 degree celcius by using ASUS PC_PROBE-2 utility.


----------



## Megabite

Piscen21 

It is best to start your own thread and not piggyback another one as it get too confusing......start a new thread and say if the Hard drives are new Hard drives or not new Hard drives?


----------



## piscen21

Sorry for the same but i just didn't know is some body would reply or not...
I am going to start the new thread and hope u'll reply


----------

